# Negative health effects of Boiled chicken.



## QuestionGuy (Jun 16, 2009)

Yo, So I decided to switch to boiled chicken breast instead of baked....its easier to make, store and it goes down a lot easier....BUT...It smells and looks terrible, so white and smelly....if you coock it right and store it in the frige, then put it in the microwave to kill all the bacteria, is could there be any bad health effects when eating it every day...I east 800grams of chicken brest as half my protein source every day, just owndering if boiling it changes something....You know jsut like eating to much canned tuna is bad...


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 16, 2009)

How would boiling chicken be bad?

The reason Tuna is bad is because of there eating habits and the mercury content, not the canning process.

Cook it, store it properly and eat it.  You don't need to microwave it.  It has already been cooked, and refrigerated.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jun 16, 2009)

Makes sence 100%, just neede other opinions...lol, it freaked me out just the way it looked, then i started thinking about all the bad bacteria that chicken can carry....tx


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah poached chicken at the most eye appealing food, just chop it up, mix with some may and good to go.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 16, 2009)

.... grill it


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jun 16, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> .... grill it



brilling and baking is pretty muhc the same to me...I hate chicken because i have eaten a ton of it thurout the years...I make all ym food the night before so boilingis easier and easier to eat, it doiesnt't get a hard shell around it like it does when you bake or grill it..


----------



## T_man (Jun 16, 2009)

baking is nothing like grilling. Grilling is exposed to the open flame

why would boiling it be any worse?? Boiled is the best though especially in a soup, you could just heat it up and it tastes great


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 16, 2009)

If its getting a hard shell around wrap it you're over cooking it or cooking it too high.  Try wrapping it in foil or bake it in a covered dish with type of water solution, broth, etc.


----------



## leadman (Jun 18, 2009)

try steaming it mate in one of those 3 tear steamers... can do a load at the start of the week. freeze it then just defrost and eat... job done.  still looks white and un appealing but no hard skin as such..


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 18, 2009)

chicken tenderloins on the George Foreman Grill lastnight.  Great.

also pounding out your chicken to make it thinner will make it easier to cook without having as great a chance of it drying out by cooking it too long.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jun 18, 2009)

tyhanks guys, all good suggestions but I really don't have a gag reflex (no homo), I boil or bake my chicken put a huge chunk in my mouth chew it up and wash it down wiht water, every day, day after day....fine wiht me..i want easier and safer not tatier because to me, chicken can never taste good....unless its wings..


----------



## Marat (Jun 18, 2009)

QuestionGuy said:


> chicken can never taste good



not unless you slather it in Frank's hot sauce


----------

